# New to Clomid...



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Didn't know where to start on a thread so started a new one.  This site was recommended by a colleague of my DH who had IVF (who said men don't gossip!). 

Started clomid 50mg in Dec but BFN. Started 2nd month on clomid on 9 Jan so am day 14.

Seems from reading other messages that it's normal to get bloating, but has anyone had 'mood swings'  .... not sure if it's the clomid or I'm just wound up by the whole situation??  

Lets all hope for some good news soon eh?  

Good Luck

Karen x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Karen,

Mood swings are very  comman, i have found that i get stressed out with DP easily and things that i would normally be ok with, upset me.  

My partner has learnt to just ignore me and he knows that when I'm ranting on about something its down to clomid and my hormones  

Hope that you are feeling normal again soon and that you soon get a BFP

Good luck!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Bendybird
Glad to know I'm not the only one going a bit  .
My Dr has been really supportive but they don't tell you about the mood swings...  If someone had told me I'd fly off the handle at the slightest thing I'd never have believed them!

Looks like your clomid cycle is similar to mine... good luck!

Karen xxx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi hon,

Dont worry the mood swings are perfectly normal - my DH doesn't whether he is coming or going most of the time. I'm on cycle 2 day 13 so we're at about the same place, good luck for the next 2 weeks.

Kate


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Karen and kate.
Yes amazing what the consultants don't tell you. I would have thought I had completely lost the plot if it wasn't for this site.
I am on round two of 50mg of clomid and today is cd14...lets hope something happens for us all second time round. Think I must be ovulating or something as I have got really bad lower back pains and cramps in ovary area...who knows with these  .
Gossips.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

Mood swings are a very very common side effect of clomid          

Some other side effects include:

Ovulation pain in the lower abdomen (also known as mittelschmerz)
Hot flushes
Abdominal discomfort (swelling or bloating)
Nausea and vomiting
Breast discomfort (heavy, tender)
Visual disturbances (blurred vision)
Headaches
Dizziness
Nervous tension
Insomnia (vivid dreams)
Tiredness
Skin reactions such as rash and itch
Spotting of blood between periods 
Heavy or painful periods

Although side effects can vary person to person, month to month.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for the info... if I was told about all these sides effects I might have given Clomid a miss     ... joking aside, am willing to try anything to get the BFP!  After this month I've got one more month on the crazy pills and then we're going to go for IVF privately.  The consultant we saw through the NHS simply gave me clomid and couldn't wait to get us out... not at all helpful.  Went back to my GP who was much more helpful and filled me in as much as possible about clomid. 

Take care and good luck to you to.

Karen x


----------



## FoxyDebs (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anyone else get hot flushes or is it just me, was saying to my mum the other day I know how she feels as she has started having hot flushes with the menopause


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hot flushes are a very common side effect of clomid....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Karen 
nice to see you around, the mood swings are very common.  the things we have to put up with  

Foxy - very common unfortunately

xx


----------

